
Project-FiFo Zero Touch Cloud Released - Licenser
https://project-fifo.net/ztc
======
puppetmaster
This is fantastic! For non-tech (or even tech focused!) organizations it is
very useful to be able to outsource the operation of their cloud
infrastructure. Do what you do best, let others take care of the rest.

